# Roomba vacuum



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi everyone I’d like the opinion of anyone who has used this Roomba vacuum before. My dogs hair is driving me crazy and I have to do something about it. I am sweeping every day and I’m getting too old for this! Has anybody used one of these automatic vacuum’s before? And what did you think of them? Are they worth the money? I’m looking forward to hearing y’alls thoughts about this.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 20, 2019)

My friend whose dog sheds a lot loved her Roomba.  Loved in the past tense because she doesn't use it much these days due to her older dog's frequent UTIs that cause lots of pee accidents.   Roomba will also go straight through a pile of poo and smear it everywhere.   So its certainly something to use with supervision!


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> My friend whose dog sheds a lot loved her Roomba.  Loved in the past tense because she doesn't use it much these days due to her older dog's frequent UTIs that cause lots of pee accidents.   Roomba will also go straight through a pile of poo and smear it everywhere.   So its certainly something to use with supervision!



Thanks for the tip it’s a good one!
Thankfully my dog he does not have poop or P accidents in the house! And she never has thank goodness,  I guess that could change but right now I guess it wouldn’t be a bad idea. I might ask the family to get me one for a Christmas present


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2019)

How does it do on wall to wall carpeting?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

I have a Roomba and love it. It does fine on wall to wall carpeting. Obviously not designed for stairs. I don't have a dog or any other shedding animal, so can't answer that part of it.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I have a Roomba and love it. It does fine on wall to wall carpeting. Obviously not designed for stairs. I don't have a dog or any other shedding animal, so can't answer that part of it.


I have tile floors do you think it will work for that?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2019)

Tile, wood and carpet. Just turn it loose and it knows where to go. Ours has a remote control for certain maneuvers.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Tile, wood and carpet. Just turn it loose and it knows where to go. Ours has a remote control for certain maneuvers.


That is good to know is there a particular Roomba that I should think about purchasing I know there are different series or types.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> That is good to know is there a particular Roomba that I should think about purchasing I know there are different series or types.


I'd like the answer to that too Please!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2019)

I've always wondered how those Roombas do in corners.  That's where dog hair piles up in my house.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> That is good to know is there a particular Roomba that I should think about purchasing I know there are different series or types.



I think it’s a Samsung. I’m not in Florida yet so I’m not positive. Bought it at BJs. Works great.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Pappy said:


> I think it’s a Samsung. I’m not in Florida yet so I’m not positive. Bought it at BJs. Works great.


Thanks so much I appreciate that


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't have one but my niece & her husband (in their 30's) do.  I got a big kick out of it when I visited.  It doesn't get everything it encounters but it goes over the same place repeatedly until it does.
I could see someone in a wheelchair or having health issues that make regular vacuuming too difficult needing one, but I think it's a bad idea for most of us. Why eliminate the only source of exercise most of us ever get?  It's not so much exercise for weight loss; walking around helps circulation which is not as good as we age.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 21, 2019)

When my back got bad enough that I could not sweep and mop our small townhouse, I got a robot vacuum. We have a dog that sheds and a bird, fur/seeds/feathers. The entire house is tile. I love that thing!!!!! It gets in the grout lines, gets all the dog fur, goes under the beds and eats the dust bunnies.

The robot and a steam mop have made my life much easier.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 21, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I've always wondered how those Roombas do in corners.  That's where dog hair piles up in my house.


They don't do well in corners, or under tables where there are a lot of chair legs.  I didn't care for the Roomba at all.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Aug 29, 2019)

We take the time to pick up chairs and whatever else will mess Hazel’s little mind, and she does a tremendous job grabbing the incredible amount of cat fur our long-hair generates. The part I don’t like is cleaning her after each go-round (the Roomba, not the cat).


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 29, 2019)

Well I think they are awfully expensive.  I fixed one for a friend.  The batteries are rechargeable.  

But I enjoyed it after I fixed it.  They hardly use it.  

Kind of nice just sitting there watching t.v. and it's roaming around doing its thing.

No pets here so I can't comment on hair.

I would look at those new cordless vacuums first.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 29, 2019)

I know quite a few people who are happy with their Roomba. I still have the original one called a hubby.  Doesn't get the corners either.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Aug 29, 2019)

I bought a roomba a few years back.  While it worked, I loved it.  It got into corners just fine, it had little bristle brushes that got into them and swept them out.  You could set up the roomba to do the whole house at one go and then have it dock in it's home station.  The only problem with them is they don't last.  Mine only lasted about a year and a half to two years and then it just wouldn't go anymore.  Problem with it's programming?  I don't know.  I just know I paid a lot of money ($300 +) for something that seemed like planned obsolescence.  If they would come out with one that is guaranteed to last 5 years or longer, I would try another.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Hi everyone I’d like the opinion of anyone who has used this Roomba vacuum before. My dogs hair is driving me crazy and I have to do something about it. I am sweeping every day and I’m getting too old for this! Has anybody used one of these automatic vacuum’s before? And what did you think of them? Are they worth the money? I’m looking forward to hearing y’alls thoughts about this.


 I don't have pets any more, but I use a Mielle Dog and Cat hair cylinder vacuum . because I have long hair , and it's brilliant at picking up hair because it's designed to pick up animal hair, and it works on carpet and tile. I know it's not automatic  but it's the best for the job . Another thing I have is a silicone broom...that thing is fabulous for sweeping tiles and carpet, but especially on the hard floor it doesn't spread the dust or hair anywhere, it just gathers it all up  all at once, and it's brilliant on the stairs. I find even if my stair carpet looks clean I can brush with the silicone rubber brush first and hidden hair or dust comes out like magic..and no dust flying into the air....

Simple, cheap and worth it... 

I have this Beldray one...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..and the dustpan and brush...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2019)

Your hair don"t look that long!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Your hair don"t look that long!!!


 LOL..that's not _my_ hair... *UGH* !!! BTW My actual hair is 3/4 way down my back... and thank Gawd I don't lose hair at that pace..^^^


----------



## Sasha5113 (Aug 30, 2019)

A startling discovery yesterday: because throw rugs tend to give Hazel the jitters, we hung the rugs over the deck railing and turned the leaf blower on them. You wouldn’t believe the dust and sand that went sailing back to Gaia.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 30, 2019)

Sasha5113 said:


> A startling discovery yesterday: because throw rugs tend to give Hazel the jitters, we hung the rugs over the deck railing and turned the leaf blower on them. You wouldn’t believe the dust and sand that went sailing back to Gaia.


Great idea. Some leaf blowers even have a Vaccuum accessory.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> How does it do on wall to wall carpeting?


I loved mine no more sweeping. That was when it first came out now they're $600 or more. I sure loved mine.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 9, 2019)

A rechargeable battery.  Eventually they all fail as in cell phones and a lot of appliances. You can charge them but they don't hold the charge long.

If you can get a replaceable battery they should be easy to install.

But usually it's impossible to find one.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 9, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> A rechargeable battery.  Eventually they all fail as in cell phones and a lot of appliances. You can charge them but they don't hold the charge long.
> 
> If you can get a replaceable battery they should be easy to install.
> 
> But usually it's impossible to find one.


Exactly.  I had a relatively early version and it was pretty good for the couple of years it lasted.  I say pretty good because when we broke out the big upright vacuum it became obvious how much the Roomba wasn't picking up.  

As others have said, because it was relatively short-lived, the cost worked out to a lot of money compared to standard vacuums. 

I just bought a Shark stick vacuum that I haven't yet unpacked. Since our home is down to hubby, me and a small non-shedding dog, I'm hoping this lighter weight, less powerful one will suffice.  

Maybe we can do a deep vacuuming a couple of times a year with our big vacuum...  the one that seems to get heavier each time we use it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 13, 2020)

I just got one of the Shark IQ Robot vacuums, and it is awesome ! We had a Roomba years ago, and loved it until it accidentally got wet and ruined it, and I have been wanting another one ever since. 
I browse eBay, and came across the robot vacuum on there, and made an offer of $45, and they sold it to me, It was used, but looks like new, and came from a company that buys electronics, repairs,  and re-sells them. 
This one connects with WiFi, and will map out your home, and has an app with it, so you can literally tell it which rooms you want it to clean, and when to start, and it will do it. 
I have not tried that yet, we just got it set up and turned it loose to vacuum to see how well it did.  It did a great job, was easy to clean, and found its way back to the dock and is charging itself back up. 

You do have to go around and make sure that any cords or anything that it could get tangled in are all picked up before you let it vacuum, but we pretty much have to do that with the regular vacuum also. 

Here is a picture from Amazon of the kind that I bought, and I am pleased that I got mine so cheap.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 17, 2020)

How do they do transitioning from carpet to a hard floor?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2020)

Update on the Shark Stick Vacuum I bought in December.  Love it!  Picks up everything we need it to pick up.  Lightweight, efficient and bagless.  
Bought it via Costco on line: Shark DuoClean Lift-Away Upright Vacuum with Self-Cleaning Brushroll (we got it during a Thanksgiving/December sale for $60 off, so $199.99 when we bought it, regular price is $259.99). 
https://www.costco.com/shark-duocle...elf-cleaning-brushroll.product.100487494.html


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 17, 2020)

Manatee said:


> How do they do transitioning from carpet to a hard floor?



It does great !  It does a whole lot better at not getting stuck somewhere than the Roomba that I had before.  It has an app and I can start it remotely from the app, and also send her back to the dock when I want to.
Each time that she vacuums, she has a sensor that is mapping out the shape of the rooms where she has been, and once the map is finished, you can send her to clean in any room that you want to.
We have carpet in the living room and hall, and she just glides right across into the kitchen with no problems.
She only got stuck once, but when that happens, she beeps and alarm, and it also shows on my phone.

Overall, I am really pleased with this robot vacuum !  I named her “The Cleaning Lady”, and she does a great job of vacuuming. Plus, the robot can get under the bed, and places that I could not get with my regular vacuum.
That is a real plus, too.

Here is a Screenshot example of how the floor mapping looks thus far.


----------

